# [HELP] Glasschrift ? Glastext ?



## HanselDansel (6. Januar 2003)

hi........



1 . post *freu*  


also zu meiner frage wie bekomme ich einen glastext hin ? also er soll durchscithgis ein ne ? :% 


so wie glas halt  

ich bekomm das nämlich nich hin ;((

gibt es ein tutorial für das ? in deutsch ? wäre echt geil !

danke im vorraus


:| HanselDansel :|


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. Januar 2003)

erstens: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials26870.html
zweitens: http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...d=108283&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

/Kaprolactam


----------



## Hercules (19. Januar 2003)

Mach einfach ne Textebene,
gebe den Text in Schwarz ein
und mach Doppelklick auf die Ebene.
Dann Relief -- jetzt musst du 
ausprobieren ...
Nun kannst du noch mit einer 
Verlaufsüberlagerung vielleicht 
nachhelfen (ausprobieren 
Ineinanderkopieren oder andere Modi)
Auf OK klicken
Jetzt musst du die Transparenz von 
der Textebene auf "0" stellen.
Oder du benutzt einen Ebenenstiel


----------



## Hercules (21. Januar 2003)

sowas vielleicht?


----------



## Precog (22. Januar 2003)

oder sowas?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. Januar 2003)

http://robouk.mchost.com/tuts/tutorial.php?tutorial=macosx


----------



## NoA05 (17. März 2005)

ja sowas wie das erste!
dafür bräuchte ich ein tut


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. März 2005)

Hercules' Beispiel ist recht einfach zu erklären (ab Photoshop 7):
Weiße Schrift erstellen und mit dem Ebenenstil "Abgeflachte Kanten & Relief" versehen. Dann nur noch die Deckkraft der Fläche (nicht die allgemeine Deckkraft) runter regeln.

Ansonsten findest du auch bei Mr. Google unglaublich viele Glas-Tutorials.

/edit

Im Prinzip hatte es Hercules ja schon erläutert ...


----------

